# tippler us a homing pigeon



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

anyone here toss or train there tippler to go back home? i hear that they got some homing ability is that true?


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

but i want also to train may tippler to go back home.
so that in the near future i will have a performing breed and homing breed in only one pigeon and if i produce a good coloured tippler i will get show breed a 3 in 1 pigeon

am thinking that other fancier out there already done it.
and i want to follow there foot step


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

my tippler/high flyier homes, actually was raised from an egg, so maybe why it always returns even during storms, were others have left before and after the tippler, not being back on own, but the tippler brings them in after i toss and shoe him off to fly, except once were i let a female tumbler out for first time, and she and two of the male tumblers didnt come back, but the tippler brought back the faintail tumbler female.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yes tipplers can home, yes your probably going to lose some, but try to find a homer person who never lost a bird training...... You should train them slower then homers not jumping up the distance so much. A person has trained there birds up to 100 miles. This website talks all about it.

www.tossingtipplers.com


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes they can home.Like paki said start slowly with them.I used to have birds from mark (tossing tipplers).I never released them,but they'd route when flown.I also noticed they flew like homers as in faster wing beat then your average tippler.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Toss Tippler Yes .I Toss Tippler all the time.They make it back not fast but they make it back..Take a Look http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sr_lE2C4rY


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Toss them with a couple trained homers to guide them.
Google 'tossing tipplers' and you will find some folks doing it!


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

So should I mix a Tippler X Racing Homer.... If it have a faster wing flap it can make it faster... and with some homer instinct it can go more farther than a tippler.. I'm just asking, I don't rasie tipplers.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I wouldn't mix them...
I would just use homers to train the Tipplers.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks to all the reply. now i will really train toss my tipplers. i will copy some of the training method for racing homer with gentle approach. if they can go home for about 50km i will be happy.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

You can toss them with homer but if the homer are good they will leave the tippler behind.I toss my Homer with the tippler and there home in on time.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Tossing Tippler is Good so when they roll out They can make it back home.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

ok so newbie been out of loops for a little bit only, but forgot what differences in the looks and ability/purpose of regular homers, VS. racers same but faster guessing, tipplers, and high fliers. ???

also if breed two differant kinds, even roller to feral, what percentage or chance of traits will show up, if anyone has experiances to share, or scientific data?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not positive about homers/racers. I would say they are the same.
Tipples are bred for competition purposes. They generally fly lower. High flyers are bred for height. and some can fly just as long as tipplers. Lot's use the two interchangeably. They like rollers all came from tumblers.
which is why they still carry the name _tip_plers. They breed the tipping or tumbling out. Rollers are the opposite. 
I have some highflyer/tumbler mixes. Some tumble some don't I highly advise against mixing.
Looks for highflyers are mainly based on region. There are dozens of kinds of highflyers and tumblers. 
Some have muffs some are Dove size some have crests ect. Small beaks though is a trait which I believe all carry.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks, i just didnt know if tipplers did tricks or any other did, besides the rolling, tumbling, and parloring, that some pigeons do. i have one told it was high flier, as flies as high as clouds seemingly, but can also fly with underside almost touching the ground, soaring as doing both, as hardly, if ever, in flight, flaps wings, like my other pigeons have to do furiously, as well as this one does alot of arial manuvers, like barrel rolls/spins.. it doesnt do the tight back flips unless confined though. so im confused.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

laughingdog said:


> ok so newbie been out of loops for a little bit only, but forgot what differences in the looks and ability/purpose of regular homers, VS. racers same but faster guessing, tipplers, and high fliers. ???
> 
> also if breed two differant kinds, even roller to feral, what percentage or chance of traits will show up, if anyone has experiances to share, or scientific data?


I had a pair of homer X tippler crosses. Their phenotype definitely follows the homer line. I loft flew them with my homers, and they always trapped in. When I started tossing the homers, I figured what the heck....give it a try. They did fine and returned with the homers up to about five miles. The first time I tossed them at ten miles, neither of the crosses returned, and two homers didn't return either. The next morning, the two homers and one of the tipplers returned. It seems that every time I tossed them after that, the cross wouldn't come back until the next day, and each time, one or two homers would stay out with him. See this post to see what happened the last time I tossed him. I don't toss him with the homers any more...just let him loft fly. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=602875&postcount=93


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

ptras said:


> I had a pair of homer X tippler crosses. Their phenotype definitely follows the homer line. I loft flew them with my homers, and they always trapped in. When I started tossing the homers, I figured what the heck....give it a try. They did fine and returned with the homers up to about five miles. The first time I tossed them at ten miles, neither of the crosses returned, and two homers didn't return either. The next morning, the two homers and one of the tipplers returned. It seems that every time I tossed them after that, the cross wouldn't come back until the next day, and each time, one or two homers would stay out with him. See this post to see what happened the last time I tossed him. I don't toss him with the homers any more...just let him loft fly. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=602875&postcount=93


love the story of "skinny",


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

laughingdog said:


> thanks, i just didnt know if tipplers did tricks or any other did, besides the rolling, tumbling, and parloring, that some pigeons do. i have one told it was high flier, as flies as high as clouds seemingly, but can also fly with underside almost touching the ground, soaring as doing both, as hardly, if ever, in flight, flaps wings, like my other pigeons have to do furiously, as well as this one does alot of arial manuvers, like barrel rolls/spins.. it doesnt do the tight back flips unless confined though. so im confused.


 Tipplers dont and arent known to do any tricks, they are known for flying high and for long hours , they arent really a tossing breed so the guy that tosses his just doesnt care if they make it back in the end and if you read his website they all got lost in the end .Homers alone are for distances and tipplers are bred for hours on the wing from your loft .If you respect and care about your birds you will not try and make them do what they are not bred for .


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

ohhhhh.. tossing is from long distances away! ive actually never taken them more than walking distance away, to see how fast, and if they immediately fly home (legally blind and dont drive). the little bugger did a back flip a couple times and im not sure what that was about, but he stoops, dives, barrel rolls, an will circle for three hours on average, sometimes five. he is a cross supposedly of what was told thought tippler and high flier, but i really have no idea, as raised from egg, fostered by my doves. so kinda curious what he really is, as though high fliers just flew high (which he does, seemingly almost touching clouds), and and tipplers flying for hours circling (which he does), though figured the "stunts" were just him being happy (like how bunnies do the spaz thing when happy). the other pigeons i got to fly with him, just try to flap their damnedest to keep up with him as he soars around, and assumed it was what his mix of did, as he hardly, unless occasionally jumps, instead of diving off of my balcony, ever flaps his wings. i thought about getting some more like him, as he seems even better than rest i bought, that just struggle and pant to fly with him, when he is never out of breath, except the one time when returned the one time frazzled and seemingly scared of people since.


----------

